# School and Youth Sports shooters.....what is selling?



## SBShots (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm a business guy and have been a very casual hobby shooter over the last 10 yrs or so. I have been talking to a couple of my friends whom are parents very involved in both the local school system and have kids participating in youth sports. We were floating around some ideas and i'm going to do some shoots coming up to see if we can turn it into more of a fund raising opportunity for the teams and league. I'm hoping to spring board from there. I'm using a digital barcode system that automates the image organization and prepares everything for sale so my costs are going to be very low, and i will get wholesale pricing from the print lab, my question is what products to offer? We'd like to maximize the fund raising potential but don't want to overwhelm the parents as they buy. 

Any ideas on popular prints or novelty products that are selling well in kids sports or schools?


----------

